# Jeep leaf springs



## spiderx (Nov 15, 2013)

I have been looking over the leaf springs on my 87 jeep yj. They are looking flat and to me looking like a new install is in the near future.

I have been reading alot of reviews on the BDS, OME 2" - 2.5" spring lift but understand that they are soft leafs. I called ARB(OME) and spoke with a tech who recommended their CS036R Medium Load spring

http://www.quadratec.com/products/16090_5058.htm?sgsc=C6Z06ZR1C6Z06ZR1&utm_medium=compshop&utm_source=googlemerchant&gclid=CImlxZjQkL0CFW9p7AodbBoAiA 
for all four corners of the jeep.

I also called the dealer to see what prices are on the OEM leafs which turns out to be just as expensive as the BDS & OME. Im not sure what the load capacity is of the OEM spring vs the BDS spring and OME Medium Load spring. I planned on calling the dealer and seeing if they had a rating or not on it.

I wanted to put a 2" or a 2.5" spring lift on it and I would like to have a set up that is good for plowing and comfy on the road( if thats possible or sorta comfy at the least). I have since found a nice used set of 31x10.50x15's for it and have yet to install them on the jeep. I like the 2.5" lift better since there looks to be a bit more room but I wasnt sure a 2.5" spring lift needed a Transfer case drop or brake line extentions which I would rather avoid if it does. Anyone know if it does?

Since I am using the jeep for plowing in the winter and running a 7' myers plow, which is certainly heavy, I am looking for advice on what spring would work great for me plowing and using the jeep onroad. I dont want to go with a soft spring if the spring isnt going to be able to hold the weight for plow use. Im not sure if BDS 2" or 2.5" or OME 2" or 2.5" springs will be able to withstand the plow weight without collapsing under the weight.

Has anyone else replaced their springs on their YJ and used it for plowing? Anyone use the BDS or OME spring with using the jeep for plowing? 
Any and all advice is appreciated!!!!

Spring Lifts I am looking at and read they are the best. But wonder if any of the below spring lift is the actual height that you will receive? I dont want to put a 2.5" lift on and find out I got near 4" or have the spring to weak to use for the plow. Or have a kit that doesnt hold up long.

BDS 2" Spring kit
http://bds-suspension.com/product?ma=7&mo=32&ty=34&yr=1987-1995

OME 2.5" 
http://www.quadratec.com/products/16090_00X_B_PG.htm
But they recommended the medium load spring.
http://www.quadratec.com/products/16090_5058.htm

Other kits I was looking at but read not so great things about them. But would these be better for plow use?
Superlift 1.5" springs could probably use a .5" or 1" shackle lift to reach my goal of 2"/2.5" lift.
http://www.quadratec.com/products/16203_021.htm

RE 2.5"

http://www.4wheelparts.com/Lift-Kits-Suspensions-Shocks/2-5-Inch-Standard-Leaf-Spring-Lift-Kit-No-Shocks.aspx?t_c=1&t_s=38&t_pt=3533&t_pn=r%2fere5505-ns&utm_source=google&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=product&emlprox=out&ppcfon=1&gclid=CKWI-dbUkL0CFUcV7Aod0moAFQ

Pro Comp 2.5
http://www.extremeterrain.com/procomp-suspension-25-system-yj-k3061b.html?utm_content=XT+Lift+Kits+-+2-3+inch|Pro+Comp&utm_campaign=Year+%2F+Gen&utm_source=google-pla&utm_medium=shopping&utm_term=&XTID=J10229&adtype=pla

Or any parts you can recommend to put a lift kit together that is more cost effective with better results.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

I run a 95 YJ with a Blizzard 760 speedwing, which is probably heavier than the Meyer. Only thing I did was put #1000 helper spring on the front, They said it would not work for the front, but the springs are the same on all 4 corners.. Works fine and carries the plow with only 1 issue.. Get a piece of lower radiator hose and double it up where the hose and front axle meet at the pumpkin. I did rub a hole in it after 2 years of carrying the plow. Also #600 ballast in the rear dramatically helps it carry the blade better.


----------



## koolaidkid (Jan 7, 2008)

I have had really good luck with BDS springs. I ran 4-1/2" lift springs for years without issue. I currently run 2" springs, but I am spring over. With my Sno-Way plow, I have had no adverse issues. You should not need either a transfer case case drop or brake line extensions with just a 2" lift. I see the kit comes with the drop kit, but I would try it without first and see if there are any vibrations. BDS also has their lifetime guarantee, in the event anything should happen.

I agree with the need for ballast. It helps to maintain the road manners with the plow up. I put water softener salt in the back for the winter, then use it for the water softener in the spring.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

keep in mind with the military wrap on the bds, you will probably need bomerang shackles. had to get 5/8" lift bomerangs for mine so they didnt hit the frame in the rear.

stick with bds or ome, ome will probably be softer. dont bother with re or pro comp.


----------

